# Anemone Help



## MaconTallMan (Dec 11, 2005)

This Anemone hitchhiked on a piece of live rock. I want to keep him alive. I have two regular lights one is the full blue spectrum light. I have been chopping up shrimp very small and hand feeding him. I am feeding him every other day. At times he is very large at the base like he is full of water and other times he is very flat. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

unfortunately n.o. lights will not be enough for him... it would probably be best to sell him or give him to someone with metal halides.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Feed it only at night. It's complicated, but they digest food a lot better in the dark. Your specimen is white, though, so it might not matter since there's not much zooxanthellae algae in it to make it not able to eat by day, but it should still help anyway. That's one of the main tricks to keeping most anemones, by the way.

Also, feed it a varied diet. Shrimp are nice, but not nutritionally complete. Give it fish & fishfood pellets and other stuff as well.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

SAme kind almost as my new one.... Very odd and moves around alot.

You really should only feed it once a week instead of every day or two.


----------



## Barbie (Jan 22, 2005)

How often and when you feed it is going to be the least of it's worries, as they can't survive on supplemental food alone, and without some serious light improvement in a real hurry, that poor thing is going to finish starving to death. The white color means it's already severely xooanthelle deficient. Definitely post on a local board and try to give it to someone with a suitable tank for it, IMO. http://www.reefcentral.com is usually a good place to start looking for people near you.

Barbie


----------



## CMonroe (Dec 20, 2005)

*I wonder if that is what's causing my problem...*

I don't want to hijack this thread, so I'll post a different one, but I'm also having anomone problems... Not sure if it's lighting, water quality, or predation by a rogue shrimp I have.

C Monroe


----------

